# searching an artist



## scalem X (Nov 6, 2005)

A friend and I are creating an online game. Though we have no trouble in programming (yet ) or with information about stuff, all we need is someone that wants to take care of the artwork.
-We need someone who can work with CSS (cascading style sheets)
-The game will be set in Japan and is some strategy game that can maybe best compared to 'the last knights' (www.thelastknights.com)
-The artist keeps his/her copyright on the design and the game might have a web page/banner that forwards to the artists site.(we, the game designers though must be given unlimited use of the artwork for the sole purpose of using it for the game)
-We have not the real intention of making money with the game, but maybe that can be so in the future(once the game is optimalised). If we ever decide to make profit out of the game, we will discuss a percentage with the artist. 
-You won't have to make any research for this one, all info 'concerning units and japan,gamemap and so on' will be granted to you and all we ask is the artwork for the site.
So if anyone is interested, just reply in this thread.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 8, 2005)

I think if your serious about setting up a collobarative project, you may well need to set up some form of contract or Terms of Service between yourselves, to protect everybody's interests. Otherwise a situation could arise where the artists pulls all art from the project at a critical moment, or else the artists work is used beyond their original remit.


----------



## scalem X (Nov 8, 2005)

I know, but in fact we want to be very flexable and indeed, when someone shows interest we might make a contract. Though there is no money involved, I don't really see any problem. The artist could see it as a way of advertising, we would have a nicer game. But anyway if someone is interested, he/she should just reply and we could negotiate trough instant messenger. It still is a friendly project, not a billion dollar market deal.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 8, 2005)

Indeed, but the same issues of protections apply. 

Something I would recommend you think very carefully about...


----------



## scalem X (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanx for the consern and we will take your advice. But anyway, the game is still in design so we got time to search for someone. Maybe I can do it myself. All I have to do is learn how to do it, then do it


----------



## Marky Lazer (Nov 10, 2005)

Good luck with the project, mate.


----------

